# Wedding Ring/Needle test? How accurate is it?



## erin7707

So I hear the wedding ring test is really accurate (If you haven't heard of it, it's where you put your wedding ring on a string, or a strand of hair, and let it dangle over your belly or wrist and if it swings back and forth it's a boy, if it goes in circles its a girl) and I want to test the theory! It predicts boy for me.. and I'm wondering if mom's that already know what they're having can test it to see how accurate it is? 
If you've done it before, was it accurate for you?


----------



## Torsornin

Mine acted weird - it swung in circles if I held it over my bloat below my belly button - and straight back and forth when I held it down lower, and sometimes even paused - and I am for sure only having one! I do know you can test your chakaras that way too (its pretty fun actually) So I wonder if I was actually hanging out over one or more of them?


----------



## Erindickie

It was correct for me both times ;)


----------



## erin7707

Torsornin said:


> Mine acted weird - it swung in circles if I held it over my bloat below my belly button - and straight back and forth when I held it down lower, and sometimes even paused - and I am for sure only having one! I do know you can test your chakaras that way too (its pretty fun actually) So I wonder if I was actually hanging out over one or more of them?

They say it detects future pregnancies also if it pauses and goes in other directions!


----------



## mad_but_glad

It was right for my first :) this one is supposed to be a girl. I guess we will see


----------



## Sinclair

We did this the first time I got pregnant with my daughter! ^-^ Very much accurate ( sounds weird. ) for me.  Started to spin for our little girl, and then our son, and we're "suppose" to have another little boy sometime in the future after our son. We'll see though, not sure if we're thinking that far ahead of ourselves. Roffle.

What we did too, was stopped it, and did it again on the side of my hand as well this time. XD And very much so after I did the maternity 21 blood testing ( they were able to tell the gender. :o ) we were having a little boy. Two other anatomy scans have very much proven it along with the blood test. n.n


----------



## erin7707

It's so crazy! I hope it's true!


----------



## Celesse

I'm gonna guess around 50%?


----------



## bumpin2012

says boy for me. well find out in about a month :)


----------



## amytrisha

It was wrong for me.


----------



## erin7707

amytrisha said:


> It was wrong for me.

ahh! the first one I've heard that's been wrong! lol


----------



## amytrisha

Sorry to disappoint! :haha:


----------



## mad_but_glad

That's actually the first I've ever heard of being wrong!!


----------



## MrsGax

Right for me! My mom did it when I was 11 weeks and it said boy and she goes "you are having a boy. It is 100%"... I was like yeah okay crazy lady lol. She says you cannot be thinking boy or girl or you will change the results. YOu have to clear your mind. We both cleared our minds and she did it and every time she did it, it said boy. She did it on my cousin and hers said girl... we will find out in like a month or so! We held it over my dad just for fun and the thing stayed completely still and did not even move. I believe the test now!


----------



## erin7707

That's awesome! Unfortunately I can't seem to clear my mind... and I'm hoping for a boy so maybe that's why it's saying boy lol


----------



## pinkpassion

I just read something on this yesterday proving it to be right ft... I am a huge skeptic and didn't believe it, but this article described that it goes off of magnetic something or another in our skulls... so this article went on to say if you don't believe then try it out on people around you.. at this point I was intrigued!!! So I decided to perform my own experiment... here's what I did and my results....
I put my 18k white gold diamond wedding ring on a piece of thread, and because I didn't want any influence from myself I tied the thread to a 2x2 piece of wood and set it on the couch and chair so that you can sit under it and it was perfectly still... so I went first, I sat under it where it was about 3-4 inches from the top of my skull, it started circling.... hmmm, interesting!! Next I made my dh sit under it, same thing 3-4 inches from skull, it slowly started swinging back and forth... we also tried our two dogs, the girl it circled, the boy it swung back and forth.... ok, by this point I was fully believing it.. so we decided to try my belly, we positioned the ring over the baby (confirmed on Doppler) and wouldnt you know it started circling!!! We did it over dh's stomach and nothing... I've already been believing this is a girl... but I didn't clear my mind, I didn't think I could influence it by my mind... weird!!! Anyway I'll know in 4-5 weeks!!!


----------



## erin7707

That's awesome! Make sure to update us! So you weren't holding it over your belly? I'll have to find some contraption to hold mine for me. DH doesn't have a steady hand and I feel like if any person holds it they won't clear their minds. It's not easy to do!


----------



## pinkpassion

At first we did it over our heads, then to check gender of baby I did it over the belly where the baby was.. I will definitely update. I have my 12 week scan on Friday so I'll post skull/nub theory guess pics.. keep an eye out for it!! :)


----------



## mad_but_glad

I've had 4 different people do it on me now and the results have been the same every time!


----------



## Kelx44

I did the ring test at 7 weeks and now at 17 weeks and both went in circles.....Ill know in 17 days if it was true!! Ill keep u posted!! :)


----------



## erin7707

Oh good! Good luck!


----------



## Bellababy

Well mine goes in circles...just about! Swings side to side for the first three seconds then picks up speed into a circle. I have my scan in the morning so not long to wait to see its right! Could it really be a girl!?

Just held the ring above my sons skull and it went side to side!!


----------



## mad_but_glad

If it went side to sided first that is your son. Next would be your second child. So it's predicting a girl for you now :) good luck an let us know!! Ps if done right it will predict all of your children. Future ones as well!


----------



## erin7707

Mine goes in circles a little bit and then swings back and forth like crazy! I have two girls already


----------



## mad_but_glad

I'm gonna guess there's a slight pause in the circles or it slows down and circles more. Back and forth means it's probably a boy for you!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

It was wrong for me - predicted boy. The most accurate thing for me was my own intuition! :haha:


----------



## LoveMyBaby786

It was wrong for me.
With my first I done this before my scsn. Predicted a girl. Scan said boy. Few days after scan tried again and it said boy. This pregnancy its saying boy again so we will see


----------



## Bellababy

Well it turned out wrong for me! Just got back from my scan and I'm pleased to announce baby is a perfect baby boy!! So in love with him!!! Xxxx


----------



## erin7707

Ahh! Well congratulations! I'm sad to hear it didn't work for you! I hope it works for me still lol. I'm hoping for a boy!


----------

